# A little video from last years lamb crop



## kabri (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm getting so anxious for lambs to be born, was looking at video I took last year, thought I'd share! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Darn, can't copy the link, sorry I don't know how to post it


----------

